# New smoker



## smokeaholic502 (May 1, 2016)

Hey yall! I just got a new smoker and wanted some options on it. I got the masterbuilt electric smoker model 20079015.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2016)

Lots of MES owners on here. It's a very popular smoker.

Al


----------



## smokeaholic502 (May 2, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Lots of MES owners on here. It's a very popular smoker.
> 
> Al


I've noticed that. But I've also noticed electrical problems with some of them. I just hope I don't run into that problem.


----------



## traegertom (Jun 12, 2016)

I had a MB, it quit working, so i bought a Traeger, the best ever, a very quality machine


----------



## stephenh (Mar 2, 2017)

Masterbuilt John McLemore's Signature Series 30" Digital Electric Smoker Model 20079015: Got it on close-out at Lowe's and with military discount, paid $89.10 for it ($99-10%). It replaces a Generation 1 smoker.

Traeger smoker: Lowest price on Amazon (with free shipping) found is $378.88.

I can put up with a few quirks in my MES. My 1st gen served me well for several years. I did have some issues with it, but nothing I could not work around. The 2.5 generation (vent on top left instead of side) is greatly improved over the 1st generation. If it holds up, it will worth much more than what I spent on it.

Improvements include:

built-in LED lights to illuminate interior

built-in meat probe

removable grate supports

Wheels and a handle to make it easier to move the smoker when not being used.

grease tray removable from front instead of the back.

Drip pan funnels liquids toward the center drain. This seems to be more reliable than the rear drain in gen 1.

Drip deflector to direct grease toward the water pan and keep it off the top of the wood chip housing. Foil can easily be put on this deflector to make clean-up even easier.

Smaller, but deeper water pan. Since it is not directly over the heating element, grease does not get burned on to it so easily.

Sealing surface around the door no longer is painted. On my gen 1, the paint around the door peeled.

I tried it out on some Cornish Game Hens. I will be doing some ribs soon. I was very happy with the performance of this 20079015 smoker.


----------



## sonnysmoker (Mar 7, 2017)

I have had success with my Smoke Hollow propane smoker


----------

